
Escape Velocity - from the author of Crossing the Chasm - JayInt
http://www.amazon.com/Escape-Velocity-Free-Companys-Future/dp/0062040898
======
JayInt
If you need a reason to buy this book, watch G. Moore's talk at Stanford
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2725>

